# 1996 200sx SE, one of the best looking...



## 200sxCustomiSE-R (Sep 1, 2006)

So I was told.  

*THIS is what is USED to look like...*









Got it for $500 - Blown Engine, Primered, No audio, Trashed inside, etc. but it came with the body kit, headers, and intake. replaced engine myself, and pretty much everything you see on the car ive done. no sponsors.

Mods:
- Erebuni GTR Body Kit
- 17" ADR White Rims; Kumho tires
- Eibach Springs
- KYB GR-2 struts
- Jdm Crystal Clear headlights and corners
- Halo foglamps
- Megan Racing strut bar
- Hotshot Intake
- Hotshot Headers
- Tsudo Exhaust
- Nology spark plug wires
- Clarion deck
- Polk Momo speakers
- Hifonics 1200w amp
- Two 12" infinity subwoofers
- Custom painted valve cover
- Custom painted calipers
- Custom door panels
- Painted Gauge bezel
- Trunk layout

*This is how it looks NOW.*










































Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## vballcoach (May 29, 2006)

nice exterior. If you got rid of the 'GTR' prior to painting I think it would've looked cleaner, IMO. not really liking the painted interior or lighting. Where in SJ are you? I'm originally from San Bruno up by SFO airport...missing the Bay Area. the PA winter is gonna kill my B14. Any $$$ shots?


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

i think i've seen that car at hwy 101 not long ago


----------



## 200sxCustomiSE-R (Sep 1, 2006)

vballcoach said:


> nice exterior. If you got rid of the 'GTR' prior to painting I think it would've looked cleaner, IMO. not really liking the painted interior or lighting. Where in SJ are you? I'm originally from San Bruno up by SFO airport...missing the Bay Area. the PA winter is gonna kill my B14. Any $$$ shots?


i did get rid of the GTR on the rear bumper. but i just left it on the front so people know which body kit it is. i live near downtown. yes i have some engine shots but not recent. ill take some soon.


----------



## 200sxCustomiSE-R (Sep 1, 2006)

EvilPotato said:


> i think i've seen that car at hwy 101 not long ago


sweet it was probably me, cause ive never seen a car like mine anywhere. is there any meets up here in the bay area? i want to go to some!


----------



## 200sxCustomiSE-R (Sep 1, 2006)

$$$ shot. But this was before i got the car painted and before i clean it. ill get a pic this weekend.


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

sweet car man.


----------



## Navi00 (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm not normally big on all the flashy interior lights, but that is REALLY nice looking. 

You inspired me to clean mine up. 

I love it!

It looks like you changed the lighting on the speedo's, what'd you use?


----------



## vballcoach (May 29, 2006)

clean motor.

y'd you stick w/the 16de and not go sr?


----------



## 200sxCustomiSE-R (Sep 1, 2006)

Navi00 said:


> I'm not normally big on all the flashy interior lights, but that is REALLY nice looking.
> 
> You inspired me to clean mine up.
> 
> ...


thanks, and actually the speedo lighting is stock,(white), but i might be getting some white face gauges soon. that glow blue.


----------



## 200sxCustomiSE-R (Sep 1, 2006)

vballcoach said:


> clean motor.
> 
> y'd you stick w/the 16de and not go sr?


i am only sticking with the ga16 until i have enough money to do an sr20det swap. :thumbup:


----------



## vballcoach (May 29, 2006)

200sxCustomiSE-R said:


> i am only sticking with the ga16 until i have enough money to do an sr20det swap. :thumbup:



nice...

just be careful when you go to have it smogged/inspected...

that's why I'm debating on swapping my 1.6L. I don't want the hassle. I have a guy that'll do it...costs 3x more tho


----------



## B13 GTi-R (Sep 5, 2006)

clean car man


----------



## 200sxCustomiSE-R (Sep 1, 2006)

yeah i might just do the det swap but make it a show/race car. and garage it.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

vballcoach said:


> nice...
> 
> just be careful when you go to have it smogged/inspected...
> 
> that's why I'm debating on swapping my 1.6L. I don't want the hassle. I have a guy that'll do it...costs 3x more tho


noones gonna illegally "pass" inspection on a car like that for the same price they would someone they charge to legitimately inspect


----------



## vballcoach (May 29, 2006)

RBI*04 said:


> noones gonna illegally "pass" inspection on a car like that for the same price they would someone they charge to legitimately inspect


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cool. but why make your username say SER on it?


----------



## 200sxCustomiSE-R (Sep 1, 2006)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> cool. but why make your username say SER on it?


because "200sxCustomiSE" doesnt make sense, but "200sxCustomiSE-R" makes sense.


----------



## Unreal~Designs (Apr 9, 2006)

Haha CustomiSE-R, I've always had a secret passionate love with your car


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

200sxCustomiSE-R said:


> because "200sxCustomiSE" doesnt make sense, but "200sxCustomiSE-R" makes sense.



but it doesnt make sense...cause its not an se-r...

dont take it the wrong way. mines not either.


----------



## 200sxCustomiSE-R (Sep 1, 2006)

Unreal~Designs said:


> Haha CustomiSE-R, I've always had a secret passionate love with your car


hahaha :loser: haha jk jk


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

PRetty nice there... i have a white b14 myself... the rear bumper looks sweet w/out the GTR on the back


----------



## 200sxCustomiSE-R (Sep 1, 2006)

soo right now im trying to get a Lucino grille.. but the only one i can find is for $200 !!!! thats a lot.. plus i am buying some seats, so i dont want to spend that much on a Lucino grille... anyone know where i can find a new Lucino grille for cheap???


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

thats a nice ride man.. i like the interior colors..


----------



## 200sxpowercostomize (May 10, 2008)

*WOW!!!*

seriously your car is very nice....i have a litle question...How did you paint your cylinder head cover in white(i dont know if it is easy to do because im just start to learn about mechanics things..)thanks


----------

